# That Figures



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I have been sculpting some new figures for my passenger cars, and I think I am going to try selling some. Soon anyway. I'm still messing with this, I have one figure done, one mostly done, but I am trying my hand at 3D printing. I have been working in 3D for 30 years but never tried to print stuff. I'm having some issues with that, but I am sculpting in my favorite medium, epoxy ribbon. 

I'm not sure how to put photos up here, but I have one figure on my web site 

http://www.oscaleguys.com/locomotives/RPO/figure/in-chair1.jpg

Still in green:
http://www.oscaleguys.com/locomotives/RPO/figure/figure-near_finish.jpg

I made a mold off of the green and cast five or six figures and painted 3 of them. No photos of the other two yet, but soon I think. 

I have always gotten a blast out of making figures, back in the 70's I made a bunch of Dungeon and Dragons figures. I had two product lines, Masterpiece Miniatures and The Black Tower. Cast in white metal. The figures were small, 30 mm. I think I will put them back on the market at some point, not now. I have no place to set up my casting equipment or the time to mess with it. 

But I am getting a blast out of sculpting again.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I took the liberty of actually posting the image instead of the url. Hi Dan.


----------



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks! I'm still "figuring out"how to post here 

Dale


----------

